# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Concealed Carry permit shoots carjacker.

## Pauls' Revere

http://news.yahoo.com/police-man-sho...004403757.html

"He's trying to assist this lady whose car is being stolen," Jackson told KSL-TV (http://bit.ly/1QaDe1v ). "He was fighting with her. He was trying to protect her. Then at the point the suspect comes to him, and he's trying to take the gun from him, then he's trying to protect himself."

The names of the shooter and suspect were not immediately released.

The shooter had stopped at the store to buy food before going out for target shooting.

----------


## navy-vet

And, it sounds like another dumb ass has stopped breeding and robbing. At least in this realm.

----------

